# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Opera сама открывает вкладки с рекламой

## o_szt

Со вчерашнего дня (07/04/14) Opera стала сама открывать вкладки с рекламой, иногда такие страницы открываются при открытии других, нормальных сайтов. Также стали вылазить рекламные банеры на тех сайтах, на которых они не предусмотрены (например, ВКонтакте)Вложение 470020Вложение 470019

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *o_szt*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

Скачайте *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* и сохраните его на *Рабочем столе*.Запустите его (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Scan"* и дождитесь окончания сканирования.Когда сканирование будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

----------


## o_szt

Вложение 470039

----------


## regist

- Удалите в AdwCleaner всё кроме папок от mail.ru - если программами от mail.ru не пользуетесь, то их тоже удалите.

- сделайте лог CheckBrowserLnk

----------


## o_szt

Вложение 470119 Вложение 470118

----------


## regist

что с проблемой?

----------


## o_szt

Проблема осталась

----------


## regist

опишите подробней. При старте браузера открываются или как. Во всех браузерах или только в Опере и т.д.

----------


## o_szt

- Проблема актуальна для Оперы и Хрома, на IE и Мозилле пока не заметил.
- Банеры появляются на большинстве сайтов. 
- Также иногда вместе с нужными вкладками открываются рекламные сайты.
Вложение 470313 Вложение 470314 Вложение 470315

----------


## regist

> - Проблема актуальна для Оперы и Хрома, на IE и Мозилле пока не заметил.


у вас Opera на базе Хрома  :Wink: . 

скачайте отсюда Оперу и проверьте проблему в ней.

А в проблемных браузерах отключите все расширения и ещё раз проверьте проблему.

----------


## o_szt

Установил вашу Оперу -- да, действительно, не ней рекламы нет.
Снес свою Оперу (которая на базе Хрома), установил заново. Проблем пока не обнаружил. 
Что насчет расширений? Можно ли их ставить на браузер?

----------


## regist

> Что насчет расширений? Можно ли их ставить на браузер?


можно, только вас не ставить их надо, а удалить.

----------


## o_szt

Они все вместе со старым браузером удалились, сейчас Опера "голая", вообще никаких расширений нет

- - - Добавлено - - -

Добавил 2 расширения: 4trust и Adguard и проблема вернулась, хотя они у меня стояли и раньше, но банеры и вкладки с рекламой не появлялись. Также появилось какое-то третье неопознанное расширение (см. картинку) 
Скажите, пожалуйста, что делать с расширениями? Вообще никакие не ставить? Что значит этот "Site navigation"? Вложение 470356

----------


## regist

Попробуйте отключить 


> "Site navigation"?


- - - Добавлено - - -

+ *Сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS* только программу скачайте отсюда

----------


## o_szt

USERPK_2014-04-11_15-26-19.7z 
Сделал все как по инструкции, но, по-моему, образ сделать не получилось...

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.82.2 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.1

OFFSGNSAVE
BREG
regt 27
deltmp
```

проверьте, что с проблемой?

----------


## o_szt

Пока ничего не обнаружил, если проблема окажется все еще актуально -- отпишу.

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к Java Runtime Environment, Adobe Reader и Adobe Flash Player, это программы, уязвимостями в которых наиболее часто пользуются для внедрения зловредов в систему.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------


## o_szt

Выполнил все как вы сказали. Обновил нужные программы, но проблема так и осталась.

----------


## regist

> скачайте отсюда Оперу и проверьте проблему в ней.


в ней по прежнему проблемы нет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## o_szt

Нет, в этой Опере проблемы вроде нет. По крайней мере, пока еще ничего не обнаружил.
Еще заметил, что в новой Опере (на базе Хрома) загружаются посторонние элементы (см. картинку) Скорее всего, это как-то связано с рекламой. Раньше ничего подобного не загружалось при открытии сайтов Безымянный.png

----------


## regist

> Нет, в этой Опере проблемы вроде нет. По крайней мере, пока еще ничего не обнаружил.
> Еще заметил, что в новой Опере (на базе Хрома) загружаются посторонние элементы


тогда удаляйте расширения и разбирайтесь с настройками. Этим браузером я не пользуюсь подсказать не могу, спрашивайте в темах с обсуждения вашего браузера.

----------


## o_szt

Хорошо
И на этом спасибо большое!)

----------

